# BeneFit BIG BEAUTIFUL EYES.



## BAMBOOLINA (Jun 23, 2008)

Hi! I bought benefit big beautiful eyes palette, sometime ago, problem is I lost the little illustrated guide that comes with it. So if any of you has it, please scanned it as post it or something because I really need it, I´m new at make-up.
Thank u so much!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 23, 2008)

hth!


----------

